# clipping wings...?



## eauma1 (Jan 4, 2009)

is it best to clip one or both wings? when i first got my cockatiel from the petshop they had only one wing clipped but now after a couple weeks, she's flying all over the place...im worried she'll fly into the glass doors one day..
so which is better? ... one or two wings clipped?


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

both wings for sure....one wings makes for an unsteady bird who cant control her flight or landing.....i generally clip all the long primaries in one sweep....on the same angle as the smaller feathers on the wing just below it


----------



## LilBlackSheep (Jan 2, 2009)

If you're going to clip, do both sides.


Tina


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

A single wing clip is a very old and a very bad idea. Both should be done as Kim described.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Clipping one wing wouldn't stop them from flying the least bit.. Sometimes they can get around OK. They are just much more vulnerable to be in an accident like everyone before said. If they can't fly away from you they are much more dependent. Its funny when I clip my birds wings because when they can fly, they don't want to be bothered, but when I clip them.. they run to me! They stay with me and don't even try to get away. Silly birds.

So either don't clip at all, or go all the way.


----------



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

Allways clip both wings, here is a paper i give withmy babies when sold...be happy.
CLICK TO ENLARGE.


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm glad Holly's wings were clipped before she was brought home. I have NO idea how I'm going to go about doing this once it needs to be done again. Hopefully by the time wing clipping comes to be needed I can handle Holly enough not to traumatize both her and I. Right now her nails are driving me up a wall, I feel they really could use a trimming but doing anything like that now would really set Holly back a notch or two when she is just really starting to enjoy our company.


----------



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

You can check there may be a bird store in your area that will clip both wings and nails at a reasonable price. If you clip your own nails remember just take the very tip of them off and be careful as they bleed easily, have some quick stop or other remedy available at the time. Vets will usually do this as well but often cost a bit more. Give him/her some toys of wood that may help as well as branches from a regular tree, (make sure there safe limbs though) check the net for bird safe trees, hope it helps...be happy.


----------



## ChocoNoir (Jan 30, 2009)

My sibling was thinking about clipping my tiel's wings but I disagreed because my cockatiel is more than one year old now and I think he can misunderstand us if we clip his wings. He will feel that we are trying to take freedom away from him I guess...and I don't want him to feel negative towards to us. Besides, he is old already so he shouldn't have his wings clipped, right?
So what do you suggest everyone?


----------



## ChocoNoir (Jan 30, 2009)

No one knows?


----------



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

I clip wings on most of my birds and it dont matter the age, i make sure they can fly and then we clip. If i add to my flock i clip there wings as well, after a day they seem to forget all about it. Remember clippws qings keeps your bird from flying out the door or window and makes easier to catch in the house as well. If you clip there wings your self do it carefully and read about it before you do it. There is a picture on here how i clip the wings or check the net, hope this helps...be happy.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

If you're worried about your boy associating you with clipping, get a vet to clip them and don't stay in the room.

They might take a bit longer to adjust when they've been flighted, but they're caged birds rather than free range, so it won't really be taking away their freedom. 

Everyone has their own preferences, but it is generally safer for birds in houses to be clipped. It prevents escapes and helps reduce the risk of accidents, such as the bird landing somewhere dangerous or flying into a mirror or window. Cockatiels are exceptionally strong when it comes to flying, and can get up enough speed to break their necks if they fly into a window.

Ultimately up to you to make the call, but it's good to look at clipping as a way of keeping your bird safe, rather than as a way to curb their freedom.


----------



## Chan&Neya (Mar 26, 2009)

**

I just clipped my mature tiels wing just 1 wing is this okay??
i herd if you clip noth it increases the risk of them falling onto there breast bone and damaging it??

she isnt very happy with me ,,,.... do you think she will get over it??

x


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

They get over it. It's like someone cutting you nails when you're a baby. It doesn't really affect you, it's done for safety and you still love your parents after. There is nothing wrong with clipping yourself as long as you know what you are doing and you're prepared. Please read: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=682 If you plan to have a vet do and you won't be there I would think it would be more traumatic for them if they are bonded with you already. I cliped all my birds and trim all their nails by myself. I no longer clip wings as it was just done to calm them down for bonding purposes in the begining. Also, never clip tails or just one wing. It doesn't stop them from flying but what it does do is throw off their balance and landings.


----------



## Chan&Neya (Mar 26, 2009)

Aly said:


> They get over it. It's like someone cutting you nails when you're a baby. It doesn't really affect you, it's done for safety and you still love your parents after. There is nothing wrong with clipping yourself as long as you know what you are doing and you're prepared. Please read: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=682 If you plan to have a vet do and you won't be there I would think it would be more traumatic for them if they are bonded with you already. I cliped all my birds and trim all their nails by myself. I no longer clip wings as it was just done to calm them down for bonding purposes in the begining. Also, never clip tails or just one wing. It doesn't stop them from flying but what it does do is throw off their balance and landings.


thanks for that, we are getting my partners boss to come over tmorrow to clip the other one for us


----------

